# single drive? Double drive?



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

If you have wheels that do both or have 2 wheels that would cover either one. What do you prefer to use double drive on and what do you use single drive on? My Ladybug will do both. I don't seen any difference in the final product. My older wheel was double drive, but had an easy adjustment (screw knob) for tension adjustment. My lady bug is just opposite- the single drive has a screw that tightens a brake band. 

How do I know when to use each one? The lady that showed me the ladybug, said she spins in double drive and plies in single..or is that backwards? 

Which do you find easiest/best to use and for what? 
Thanks!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Personally, I prefer a single drive with scotch tension. My double drive wheel is much more fiddly, finicky than either of my single drives. I don't know if most double drives are finicky, fiddly but mine and the few I've worked with have been.


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

Congrats on your new wheel!
Not sure which way I prefer, to new to have a preference. 
The wheel I recently bought was set up as a double drive but when I replaced the drive band/string I just couldn't figure it out. I just put the band on for single drive and it works really well, but I'm not sure if it's the right thing to do. I guess I'm the sort that has to see some things demonstrated, (sometimes, several times,) before I understand it thoroughly and can do it right on my own. All 3 of my wheels seem to need a bit of fiddling with, but they do have their "sweet spots". 
I just watched a youtube from paradise fibers on the double drive that was very helpful, maybe it could help you as well?
After watching this video, which was for an upright wheel, she talked about turning the bobbin around when she switched from single to double and I remember I didn't do that step when I re-set the band for my wheel--which is a saxony shape, not upright. Would that make a difference?
Double Drive Setup on the Paradise Fibers Production Spinning Wheel is the name of the youtube, I can't seem to get the site to copy and paste.
I hope you find what works for your Ladybug. 
God bless,
jd


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

I agree with Marchwind:


> Personally, I prefer a single drive with scotch tension.


 My single drive is much easier and responsive, and I have to practice up to use that double drive, but when I get it singing it loves to do thin yarn.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

On the new wheel, I'm finding single drive to be just great. The double drive there isn't nearly as responsive as the double drive on my older wheel. So there's no general rule of when to use which? I'm totally happy with single drive. I even like the stretchy drive band. I can get the yarn down WAY smaller than before. WAY smaller.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Hmm, so I reckon I'll be odd-man-out. I prefer double drive to single. I find for a beginner, like myself, the double drive is a lot less confusing and easier to work out the 'bugs' of tensioning. It's kind of a no-brainer because the only way to alter the tension is to change the distance between the wheel and the flyer. It may depend on the type of wheel though. Mine being a Traditional it's just so much simpler running it as a double drive.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Falls-Acre, both types of wheels definitely have their pros and cons.

The onliest time that double treadle bugs me is when I have been sitting at the wheel all day 
and I want to finish the last little bit, but I cannot get comfortable.

I still do it. All the time. 
Which is one reason I think having a chair that is the perfect hieght would help me.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

MY wheel will do both, so I'm just trying to decide which to use when. The single drive on the lady bug is as simple as the double on my other wheel. It's the double on the LB with a wheel to push over against the drive band to use for a tensioner in the DD on the LB that'ws awkward so far.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

GAM I think Falls Acres was talking about the drive band not the treadles  I think we hijacked the thread with our talk of single or double treadles. Ooooops!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah, I see that now. SORRY!
I am thinking of one thing and typing in the wrong thread.


I only have single drive wheels so am not qualified to have an opinion about double-drive.
The only one I have tried was WIHH's Patience and I had enough of a time just getting the treadle rhythm figured out on her. 

My appologies to the OP. :kissy:


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Not a problem.


----------

